# Al Jazeera embeds!



## Colin (Oct 11, 2009)

WTF! British troops are already bearing the results of disgusting neglect by the government, now they must bear insult as well! Our morally bankrupt government, who spend more time lining their own pockets than they do on matters of state, are now to allow reporters from Al Jazeera to embed with British troops! Did they ask the frontline troops what their feelings about this would be. Dont make me laugh. And do they really believe that Al Jazeera will provide fair and equitable media coverage! Whose fucking side are these bastard politicians on?



> Reporters from the controversial Arab TV channel Al Jazeera - infamous for broadcasting video messages from Al Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden - are to be allowed to report for the first time alongside UK troops from the frontline in Afghanistan.
> Until now, so-called 'embeds' in Helmand Province, where most UK troops are fighting, have been restricted to British media outlets such as the BBC, ITV and Sky, plus US TV stations.
> But the Ministry of Defence confirmed last night that Al Jazeera - dubbed 'terror television' for broadcasting hostage executions and the deaths of British and US soldiers - is to be given permission to report from the Afghan war zone.
> The MoD claims its decision was made in order to reach millions of Muslims and Arabs in the UK and the rest of the world who might otherwise be denied the chance to see how British Forces are trying to free the Afghans from Taliban rule.
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2009)

wait, didnt they remove the BBC from royal navy ships for being biased against the troops, and now they are letting the terrorist network embed?

WTF is wrong with them?


----------



## chanel (Oct 11, 2009)

From an American's perspective, it seems that the Muslims have already taken over Britain.  And while we all know that most Muslims are not terrorists, it looks like you guys have more than your fair share of extremists.

This is outrageous, but not all that surprising.


----------



## Colin (Oct 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> wait, didnt they remove the BBC from royal navy ships for being biased against the troops, and now they are letting the terrorist network embed?
> 
> WTF is wrong with them?



The situation now, DiveCon, is that the lunatics are running the asylum! This government is a dead man walking. Unfortunately we have to put up with their incompetence for another 7 months. I know that those units who get lumbered with protecting these embeds will be pretty hacked off and rightly so.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2009)

Colin said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > wait, didnt they remove the BBC from royal navy ships for being biased against the troops, and now they are letting the terrorist network embed?
> ...


hell, i wouldnt trust them to be alone any time and make sure they cant tip of the terrorists to troop movements


----------



## Colin (Oct 11, 2009)

chanel said:


> From an American's perspective, it seems that the Muslims have already taken over Britain.  And while we all know that most Muslims are not terrorists, it looks like you guys have more than your fair share of extremists.
> 
> This is outrageous, but not all that surprising.



No, that's not the case Chanel. It is just that this lily livered government of ex-marxists, bleeding-heart liberalists and self-serving twats, introduce all kinds of stupid directives because they think it's what minorities want. In fact, 99% of their garbage is not representative of what Muslims think or want at all. The biggest problem we have is deporting extremists and the difficulty there is the fault of the EU, the biggest disaster this country has ever faced.


----------



## Colin (Oct 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I doubt they'll get the opportunity to do that, but when they return to the TV station they will have gleaned all sorts of information on British strategy and tactics and no doubt this will be passed back to the insurgent leaders.


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2009)

Colin said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > From an American's perspective, it seems that the Muslims have already taken over Britain.  And while we all know that most Muslims are not terrorists, it looks like you guys have more than your fair share of extremists.
> ...



Five years ago, I'd of said, "Come here, it's not happening," but now it is. We are becoming the EU. Not a good turning point...


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 11, 2009)

A once great empire kicks its own corpse.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice collection of knee-jerk reactions to the name "Al-Jazeera." I take it none of you read their articles regularly or have familiarized yourselves enough with the network to pass judgment on it. Compared to the garbage news that runs on TV here (FOX, MSNBC, etc.), it's a breath of fresh air. 

Al Jazeera English - Middle East


----------



## Si modo (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> A nice collection of knee-jerk reactions to the name "Al-Jazeera." I take it none of you read their articles regularly or have familiarized yourselves enough with the network to pass judgment on it. Compared to the garbage news that runs on TV here (FOX, MSNBC, etc.), it's a breath of fresh air.
> 
> Al Jazeera English - Middle East


I think you've missed the point.


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> A nice collection of knee-jerk reactions to the name "Al-Jazeera." I take it none of you read their articles regularly or have familiarized yourselves enough with the network to pass judgment on it. Compared to the garbage news that runs on TV here (FOX, MSNBC, etc.), it's a breath of fresh air.
> 
> Al Jazeera English - Middle East



With an avatar like yours why am I not surprised at your response! Quite frankly, I don't give a fuck about Fox, MSNBC or any other news media you would like to name. Being English they mean little to me. I am, however, very aware of Al Jazeera and some of its previous sick coverage of US and British troops. As Si modo points out you fail completely to comprehend the point made. The only kneeJERK I see in this thread is YOU. Now take your asinine response and shove it as far up your arse as you can. Be careful to remove your head before doing so.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > A nice collection of knee-jerk reactions to the name "Al-Jazeera." I take it none of you read their articles regularly or have familiarized yourselves enough with the network to pass judgment on it. Compared to the garbage news that runs on TV here (FOX, MSNBC, etc.), it's a breath of fresh air.
> ...



Privileges are being granted to Al Jazeera that were previously only granted to British and American stations. People are flipping a shit because they stupidly associate Al Jazeera with "terror." What is it that I'm missing?


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

Colin said:


> With an avatar like yours why am I not surprised at your response!


You can read it? Al Jazeera isn't an Islamic organization; it's a TV news station. 



Colin said:


> Quite frankly, I don't give a fuck about Fox, MSNBC or any other news media you would like to name. Being English they mean little to me. I am, however, very aware of Al Jazeera and some of its previous sick coverage of US and British troops.


Care to point to any examples? 



Colin said:


> As Si modo points out you fail completely to comprehend the point made.


No, I understand that you and others were under the naive impression that Al Jazeera is some sort of mouthpiece for Middle Eastern terrorism. I understand that, because of this, you take offense to their being embedded with British troops. I'm pointing out that this is incorrect and that your concerns are baseless.



Colin said:


> The only kneeJERK I see in this thread is YOU. Now take your asinine response and shove it as far up your arse as you can. Be careful to remove your head before doing so.


I hear that Midol goes well with tea and crumpets.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Al-Jazeera is located in Qatar which is one of our allies in America's so called war on terror.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

someone should definitely tell those towel head sand ******* that they just don't count as much as british whitey.  Clearly, all mid eastern non-jews have an IED up their ass and are only an opportunity away from killing everyone.  Maybe we should just come up with a final solution and exterminate all of those muslim untermensch and give the Middle East to israel..


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Al-Jazeera is located in Qatar which is one of our allies in America's so called war on terror.



And they have major broadcasting centers in London and DC!


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> someone should definitely tell those towel head sand ******* that they just don't count as much as british whitey.  Clearly, all mid eastern non-jews have an IED up their ass and are only an opportunity away from killing everyone.  Maybe we should just come up with a final solution and exterminate all of those muslim untermensch and give the Middle East to israel..



Charming. You have now joined Ravi as the mouthpiece for foul racism, used under the pretext of accusing others of being racist.

Thank you for spreading the verbage around, Shogun. You're a champ!


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2009)

BTW, the current term of endearment is "Hajis". Not sand *******.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > someone should definitely tell those towel head sand ******* that they just don't count as much as british whitey.  Clearly, all mid eastern non-jews have an IED up their ass and are only an opportunity away from killing everyone.  Maybe we should just come up with a final solution and exterminate all of those muslim untermensch and give the Middle East to israel..
> ...



dont get self righteous with me, dogma junkie.  We both know where you place muslims in your goofy little race towards seeing revelations come to fruition.  if I make fun of your kind and their laughable "who, ME?" approach to validated racism I'm afraid you'll have to excuse me for being less than impressed when you come back crying racist.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> BTW, the current term of endearment is "Hajis". Not sand *******.



is that the new coded nomenclature?  I'll give it to ya.. it's more creative than "reggin"


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




Try again in English, Shog. The slavering, drooling and gnashing of teeth is distracting. I know you're trying to say something, and your efforts are real real cute, but so far it's just incomprehensible.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, the current term of endearment is "Hajis". Not sand *******.
> ...



It is kind of funny.

Particularly since I think "haji" is actually Hindi!


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




Every single word in that was engrish, nutter.  I guess I should not be shocked that your faith based outlook has a problem deciphering as much.  Is this how you perceive gravity too?


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



It's an honorific title given to Muslims who have completed the the pilgrimage to Makkah (_Hajj_.) It was also the name of the Indian dude with the turban in Johnny Quest.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



which, again, says a lot about those who use such nomenclature and highlights the irony of your self-righteous reproach.


go get a dictionary.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2009)

It's "Revelation" not "revelations".

And that's just one of the many lunatic spasms in that appallingly incoherent post.

Keep trying, grasshopper. Someday, maybe, you will achieve oneness with the universe. And  your head, if your avatar is to be taken seriously. And perhaps that explains the issue...


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



And wasn't it the name of the kid in Tarzan (the series)?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> It's "Revelation" not "revelations".
> 
> And that's just one of the many lunatic spasms in that appallingly incoherent post.
> 
> Keep trying, grasshopper. Someday, maybe, you will achieve oneness with the universe. And  your head, if your avatar is to be taken seriously. And perhaps that explains the issue...



 

oh nooez!  I added an "S"!



and an AVATAR joke.  WOW.   


My point stands, nutter.  Watching you cry racist is about as funny as a nazi crying genocide.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2009)

Here we go...more on haji:

"haji : 1: Arabic word for someone who has made the pilgrimage to Mecca; 2: used by the American military for an Iraqi, anyone of arab decent, or even of a brownish skin tone, be they afghanis, or even bangladeshis; 3: the word many soldiers use derogatorily for the enemy...."

that's from Slang from Operation Iraqi Freedom, a sort of slang guide for Iraqi forces...

but check this out:
"haji mart : any small store operated by Iraqis to sell small items to Americans."

Hey, let's head to the haji mart.

I'm sorry, I know it's an honorary title and it means something, but it just sounds so innocuous and the connotations with Tarzan and Johnny Quest make me giggle.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > It's "Revelation" not "revelations".
> ...



Go ahead and find a post of mine that's racist.

And we aren't going to count me giggling over the word "haji".

BTW, Islam is a religion, not a race. Unless you happen to be Sudanese, who apparently think black Muslims are "slaves" and deserve to be wiped off the face of the earth. But that's a different subject.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Maybe, I'm not sure.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> I'm sorry, I know it's an honorary title and it means something, but it just sounds so innocuous and the connotations with Tarzan and Johnny Quest make me giggle.



Yeah, that's why I prefer El-Hajj. It serves the same function without the pop culture connotations it carries here...


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > With an avatar like yours why am I not surprised at your response!
> ...



Next time read the link, then you wont have to ask the question! Al Jazeera has no respect for fallen soldiers or their families and loved ones. They have a policy of publishing pictures of dead soldiers even before next of kin have been informed



> Nigel Parson, al-Jazeera International's British managing director, said he would not shield viewers from film that would bring home to them the reality of the conflict despite the distress it would cause the dead soldier's friends and families.
> He said that he would even consider showing the pictures before next of kin had been informed.Al-Jazeera defiant on footage of dead soldiers - Telegraph






> Five years ago, Al Jazeera broadcast a gruesome video showing British hostage Ken Bigley being murdered by his militant Iraqi captors near Baghdad.
> In March, 2003, just after the invasion, Al Jazeera broadcast footage of dead British soldiers in Iraq when their Land Rover was attacked.
> Later the same year, the US military banned the station from filming its operations after an Al Jazeera crew filmed an American soldier dying in the street in Baghdad and broadcast it before his family had been informed.



That in itself is sufficient cause NOT to lumber British soldiers with journos who act in this way!


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



gosh, batshit nutter!  I thought religious discrimination is also a protected status!  Silly me!  Clearly, such concern only applies to christians.



Please, tell me more about religiously tolerated slavery, dogma junkie.  I probably can't find the exact same thing conducted by christians as validated by the old testament.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

Colin said:


> Next time read the link, then you wont have to ask the question! Al Jazeera has no respect for fallen soldiers or their families and loved ones. They have a policy of publishing pictures of dead soldiers even before next of kin have been informed



The right of the public to be exposed to the realities of current events takes precedence over the feelings of fallen soldiers' families, important though they may be.


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Next time read the link, then you won&#8217;t have to ask the question! Al Jazeera has no respect for fallen soldiers or their families and loved ones. They have a policy of publishing pictures of dead soldiers even before next of kin have been informed
> ...



No it fucking well doesn't! The right of the families of the fallen is to be told of the death of loved ones in civil and respectful manner!!! Not by being exposed to the broken and bloodied bodies of their loved ones on a TV screen.!!!!


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

The American and western media sure doesn't mind showing the bodies of dead Irqai, Afghan, Somali, Palestinian, and Pakistanian, innocent men, women, and children that we have bombed.

We don't notify their families before our media shows the bodies on the news.

But then again, who would we notify? 

Since most of the family members are dead.


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The American and western media sure doesn't mind showing the bodies of dead Irqai, Afghan, Somali, Palestinian, and Pakistanian, innocent men, women, and children that we have bombed.
> 
> We don't notify their families before our media shows the bodies on the news.
> 
> ...



Give some links rather than making emotional remarks in retaliation.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Colin said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The American and western media sure doesn't mind showing the bodies of dead Irqai, Afghan, Somali, Palestinian, and Pakistanian, innocent men, women, and children that we have bombed.
> ...


Just turn on your TV and watch the news and you will see it everyday.


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You watch British TV do you? Obviously NOT.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Next time read the link, then you wont have to ask the question! Al Jazeera has no respect for fallen soldiers or their families and loved ones. They have a policy of publishing pictures of dead soldiers even before next of kin have been informed
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> A nice collection of knee-jerk reactions to the name "Al-Jazeera." I take it none of you read their articles regularly or have familiarized yourselves enough with the network to pass judgment on it. Compared to the garbage news that runs on TV here (FOX, MSNBC, etc.), it's a breath of fresh air.
> 
> Al Jazeera English - Middle East



Al Jazeera English - Focus - 'Israel has to be held accountable'
Let's see they mention Israel, but no where do they mention the government of Palestine! They are disingenious just like you are Sunni are!


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

Colin said:


> No it fucking well doesn't! The right of the families of the fallen is to be told of the death of loved ones in civil and respectful manner!!! Not by being exposed to the broken and bloodied bodies of their loved ones on a TV screen.!!!!



Expecting a news station to obtain permission to film everything and everyone is unrealistic. It's the media's duty to show the public what's happening and emotional considerations can't be allowed to get in the way of making the truth known. Plus, I doubt you'd be voicing your opinion as fervently if we were discussing most other news stations.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...


That all you got?


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > A nice collection of knee-jerk reactions to the name "Al-Jazeera." I take it none of you read their articles regularly or have familiarized yourselves enough with the network to pass judgment on it. Compared to the garbage news that runs on TV here (FOX, MSNBC, etc.), it's a breath of fresh air.
> ...



The "Focus" section contains editorial articles. This is their news:

Al Jazeera English - AJE


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > No it fucking well doesn't! The right of the families of the fallen is to be told of the death of loved ones in civil and respectful manner!!! Not by being exposed to the broken and bloodied bodies of their loved ones on a TV screen.!!!!
> ...



Read the original post again! I'm talking about ebedded journalists with front line troops! NOT freelancers who go in alone. If you can't stay on topic, kindly piss off!


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

Colin said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



What difference does it make? Reality shouldn't be pre-screened and censored for emotional reasons either way.


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



You sir are a form of lower life I hope never to have the displeasure of meeting. You also talk utter crap!


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

Colin said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



Your outburst here seems to be in line with the rest of your emotionally-charged responses. You've yet to explain why we should care more about avoiding the tears of a few families than the ignorance of entire populations.


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



My emotion is due to the fact that I have someone who is extremely dear to me currently exposed to danger in Afghanistan. Understand now you piece of shit. Now fuck off and take your polluted views about how our fallen and their families should be treated elsewhere!


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2009)

How would this possibly endanger someone in the military?


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2009)

Moles, Ravi.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > No it fucking well doesn't! The right of the families of the fallen is to be told of the death of loved ones in civil and respectful manner!!! Not by being exposed to the broken and bloodied bodies of their loved ones on a TV screen.!!!!
> ...


then expecting the troops to really pay all that much attention to them is unrealistic.  Accidents can happen...folks can forget to warn of danger.  That sort of thing can happen, you know.  It's such a shame when it does, too.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

Colin said:


> My emotion is due to the fact that I have someone who is extremely dear to me currently exposed to danger in Afghanistan. Understand now you piece of shit.


Why would your being in an emotionally compromised position affect my opinion? You can foam at the mouth and call me names as much as you'd like; you're only proving my point that your position is irrational and based entirely on your emotions. 



Colin said:


> Now fuck off and take your polluted views about how our fallen and their families should be treated elsewhere!


No thanks.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 12, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



I'm not sure what you're saying. Feel free to make your point if you have one.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 13, 2009)

I personally don't think ANY dead soldiers pictures should be shown on T.V. or in the paper unless their family says it's ok. But especially not before they are told of their death, how barbaric!


----------



## Colin (Oct 13, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I personally don't think ANY dead soldiers pictures should be shown on T.V. or in the paper unless their family says it's ok. But especially not before they are told of their death, how barbaric!



Barbaric! Yes, how appropriate a description of our Mr Kalam.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


Hmmm.  I am not too confident that you actually DID miss my point, but I will clarify.

The safety and lives of the embedded Al Jazeera employees depend on those with whom they are embedded.  Sometimes safety warnings and other such oversights can happen from time to time in a combat theater and that's a shame when it does happen.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 13, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Apples and oranges. Protecting emotions and protecting lives aren't even in the same ballpark.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


You're right; they're not.

Now that that's settled, the safety and lives of the embedded Al Jazeera employees depend on those with whom they are embedded.  Sometimes safety warnings and other such oversights can happen from time to time in a combat theater and that's a shame when it does happen.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 13, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I'm clearly not getting your point. Dumb it down for me.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


I did dumb it down and I don't have the capacity to go dumber than that.  I apologize.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 13, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I see a statement:

_the safety and lives of the embedded Al Jazeera employees depend on those with whom they are embedded.  Sometimes safety warnings and other such oversights can happen from time to time in a combat theater and that's a shame when it does happen.​_
What is it that you expect me to do with it? Yes, the wellbeing of the employees depends to some extent on the care taken by the soldiers with whom they're embedded. Yes, mistakes can be made. Yes, it sucks when that happens. I agree.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


Indeed.  Amazing that you understand all of a sudden.


----------



## Kalam (Oct 13, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


For fuck's sake, make your point.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 14, 2009)

I will give you this, Al Jazeera at least gives you information on topics you wouldn't get anywhere else, but its definitely slanted against Israel. But that has to do with who their readers and viewers are! All the make sure the readers keep coming back!

Where I like to get my news writen by Arabs/Muslims is Asharq Alawart (please tell me what that means)! 

First, they have very talented writers.
Second, they give a unique perspective.
Third, it is refreshing to see Arabs/Muslim try to see both sides of the conflicts
Fourth, they write on interesting topics! 

Loading...

Example, even while being highly critical of Israel in the article they still acknowledge that Hamas is a detrimental to Gaza!



> Hamas is a mob-like movement that is ignorant of political action and follows agendas known to exploit the Palestinian cause in order to achieve personal interests. Even if Hamas attacked the Goldstone report in the past, it will go back to attacking Mahmoud Abbas for postponing it and this is what Mahmoud Abbas should have remembered and paid attention to.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 14, 2009)

Asharq Al-Awsat means Middle East


----------



## Kalam (Oct 14, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> I will give you this, Al Jazeera at least gives you information on topics you wouldn't get anywhere else, but its definitely slanted against Israel. But that has to do with who their readers and viewers are! All the make sure the readers keep coming back!


They may have a slight anti-Israeli slant, but their coverage of the issue is perhaps the most thorough and balanced of any international news outlet. If I recall correctly, no other station reported from both Gaza and Israel during the conflict earlier this year. 



GHook93 said:


> Where I like to get my news writen by Arabs/Muslims is Asharq Alawart (please tell me what that means)!


LK is right, it's "Middle East."

&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;



GHook93 said:


> First, they have very talented writers.
> Second, they give a unique perspective.
> Third, it is refreshing to see Arabs/Muslim try to see both sides of the conflicts
> Fourth, they write on interesting topics!
> ...


They're fine, but I'm immediately distrustful of anything funded or supported in any way by Saudi Arabia. I'll take my chances with Qatar, I guess.


----------

